
Scriptcs gets a REPL - glenn_block
http://codebetter.com/glennblock/2013/05/07/scriptcs-gets-a-repl
======
kvb
I'll add an obligatory plug for F# if you're looking for a fully supported
.NET language REPL (as opposed to a side project like scriptcs, not that
there's anything wrong with it). As a bonus, F# is now fully supported by
Xamarin Studio if you want to use it on non-Windows platforms, which means
that in addition to a REPL, you have full IDE support for free on each
platform.

------
tl
C# also has LinqPad as a REPL (<http://www.linqpad.net/>), but more is better
in this case.

~~~
glenn_block
linqpad is great. scriptcs is more than a REPL, it provides an end to end
experience for authoring full apps as C# script.

------
dev360
If this would have come 7 years ago then maybe I would have been excited.

~~~
_pixie_
I hate how C# is constantly held to a double standard.

~~~
Permit
I know that feeling.

I remember seeing a post regarding the popularity of C# a few months back and
the comments were filled with complaints that C# was more verbose than Python,
lacked the instant gratification of PHP, had poor OOP when compared to
Smalltalk and had worse support for functional programming than Haskell.

While none of the criticisms are necessarily false, it seems bizarre to me
that the only way people would use C# is if it came in first in every single
category.

~~~
wtetzner
> While none of the criticisms are necessarily false, it seems bizarre to me
> that the only way people would use C# is if it came in first in every single
> category.

It seems like a leap to say that they expect C# to come first in every single
category. From the categories you've listed, it doesn't come in first in _any_
of them.

~~~
Permit
>It seems like a leap to say that they expect C# to come first in every single
category. From the categories you've listed, it doesn't come in first in any
of them.

No, but I'd argue it comes close to second in each category. If you were
choosing whether or not to use Python or C#, why on earth would it matter that
C# lacked the OOP abilities of Smalltalk and the functional capabilities of
Haskell.

To me, it doesn't make sense to compare one language to four other languages.
It certainly feels as though C# is held to a different standard than other
languages.

~~~
egeozcan
I use C# actively at work, and also for some of my side-projects (though 80%
of them are usually written in javascript). I definitely know a place where C#
shines: Big projects with a lot of developers. C# is really easy to maintain
in my experience.

------
BThompson
ScriptCS implementation of a C# REPL is just perfection! Extremely excited to
see how ScriptCS continues to progress and improve! I see improvements in the
project every day!

